
OneWeb announces HMG and Bharti Global Limited consortium as winning bidders - watbe
https://www.oneweb.world/media-center/oneweb-announces-hmg-and-bharti-global-limited-consortium-as-winning-bidders-in-court-supervised-sale-process
======
watbe
HMG: Her Majesty's Government (of the United Kingdom)

Some previous commentary:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23676307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23676307)

